# News from Freda Warrington - ELFLAND and MIDSUMMER NIGHT



## Freda (Dec 13, 2010)

I'm pleased to announce that ELFLAND has won the Romantic Times Award for BEST FANTASY NOVEL of 2009!

And my second book for Tor, MIDSUMMER NIGHT, is now available in hardback. Both books have beautiful covers by KY Craft.

It's not letting me insert an image for some reason but you can see it at my website,

www.fredawarrington.com


----------



## Freda (Dec 13, 2010)

Please pop along to my author page for more info!

Freda Warrington - Science Fiction Fantasy Chronicles: forums


----------



## Freda (Dec 13, 2010)

PS. The cover images have come out fine on my author page above, and there are lots of links to other sites with reviews, articles and so on. You can chat about my work there too and ask questions that I'll do my best to answer! xxx


----------



## Patrick Mahon (Dec 16, 2010)

Congratulations on the award, Freda - very well deserved too!


----------



## chrispenycate (Dec 16, 2010)

Looks a bit confused. Romantic times? You mean these are romantic times?

Is Romantic Fantasy a bit like erotic fantasy but less graphic?

_*Chases off rapidly to some corner of the site where his thought processes are a little less alien*_


----------



## Brian G Turner (Dec 18, 2010)

Congrats, Freda.


----------



## Rosemary (Dec 19, 2010)

Wonderful news, Freda!  Congratulations


----------



## Teresa Edgerton (Dec 19, 2010)

chrispenycate said:


> Is Romantic Fantasy a bit like erotic fantasy but less graphic?



Well, there actually are two scenes that I can think of in ELFLAND that are a _bit _graphic.


----------

